“No, internet companies shouldn’t have to pay you for your data” - MilnerRoute
======
nilskidoo
Exploitation is neither natural or virtuous. It's like arguing that a rapist
has no earthly reason to consider what's probably the best interests of the
drunken student. It doesn't matter how misguided or caught off guard users may
be, no company is entitled to use and/or abuse them, ToS or not. We cannot
rationalize away ethics or morals, especially not for the sake of a goddamn
profit margin.

------
dotcoma
Meaning? Privacy is a right, and rights are non-negotiable?

~~~
whttheuuu
No. It means if you don't want them to have your data, don't sign up for the
service.

~~~
dotcoma
Whose service are you talking about?

If you use a browser and don't block third-party trackers, Google will know
about 60% of the websites you visit, and Facebook about 20%. Even if you never
signed up to any of their services and don't use any of their offerings.

